# Coconut Oil for teeth



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I was searching the internet last night on all natural human teeth care as I read a recent article on how fluoride is not good for you. I would not mind to get some stains off of my teeth from smoking tea & coffee and I came across a lot of info on oil pulling. Well Oil pulling is using any oil (most use coconut oil) and swishing it in your mouth like mouth wash. So of course the wheels start turning after reading about it. It helps rejuvenate, heal (even cavities), and whitens your teeth. 

So coconut oil is good for dogs internal and external so I wonder if it would be good to brush their teeth with it. If they swallow it, no big deal it is healthy, and it kills bacteria in your mouth which might help a few of our trouble dental cases like Gibbs. 

I am thinking I might try it on me first LOL lets see if it helps my oral health and gets rid of stains but I want your opinions on this. 

Thoughts?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm thinking you might have something there Christie. I've read a number of articles and ABC Good Morning America had a piece on it for humans. It was an extraordinary long time recommended for humans to swish it around, so not for me. 
It might be a good answer for dogs though.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I'm thinking you might have something there Christie. I've read a number of articles and ABC Good Morning America had a piece on it for humans. It was an extraordinary long time recommended for humans to swish it around, so not for me.
> It might be a good answer for dogs though.


Yeah they say 10-20 minutes like while you are in the shower but I bet even just 5 minutes would be beneficial


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I use coconut oil to brush Mouse's teeth. she has the worst teeth out of my lot, even 18 months on raw hasn't really helped. She is also the only one who doesn't like coconut oil so rubbing it into her gums is a great way to get it into her lol.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I use coconut oil to brush Mouse's teeth. she has the worst teeth out of my lot, even 18 months on raw hasn't really helped. She is also the only one who doesn't like coconut oil so rubbing it into her gums is a great way to get it into her lol.


How are her teeth doing?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been giving my two coconut oil in their diet now for about six months, Alfie my Yorkie used to have very bad breath but I have noticed recently that it is a lot better, also their teeth are lovely and white.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Huly said:


> How are her teeth doing?


Not as good as I would like TBH. I really wanted to avoid an anaesthetic and expensive veterinary cleaning, but I think it might be unavoidable for Mousie. They could be worse though, I expect they would be falling out by now if she had stayed on her old diet.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Not as good as I would like TBH. I really wanted to avoid an anaesthetic and expensive veterinary cleaning, but I think it might be unavoidable for Mousie. They could be worse though, I expect they would be falling out by now if she had stayed on her old diet.


Are you just putting a light coating or brushing it in?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, which isn't easy as her mouth is so tiny. She is also having seaweed on her food now (the same one thats in Plaque-off) so I am hoping the combination of the two might work. She wouldn't let me touch her mouth when we first had her, so it has been a slow process, I probably should have persvered more, but Delilah's issues were more pressing so poor Mouse got neglected a bit.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Gotcha I understand just curious


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Christie, I have actually done oil pulling! Some people have to work up to it gradually to do it for 20 minutes. I haven't done it since I fell in the fall and broke a bone in my tooth! But I used sunflower oil. It might be my imagination, but I swear it whitened my teeth! It's amazing how you think you brushed and flossed well until you try oil pulling! It grossed me out at first, but it does feel clean!

Oh, yeah! I also put coconut oil in their food daily. Angel won't let me brush his teeth.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I do oil pulling too, with coconut oil. I'm not consistent enough with it to know if all the whitening claims are true, but it does help me. My teeth always look and feel really good and clean after. I used to get pain from using normal toothpaste/mouthwash, my teeth and gums got really sensitive... but since doing oil pulling and switching to a more natural toothpaste, the pain is gone. Swishing oil in your mouth for 20 mins a day is a bit too long though so I rarely have the patience (10 mins max). lol

I also use coconut oil to brush my chis teeth. They LOVE it so much though, it makes it hard because they're just trying to eat it/lick the toothbrush instead of letting me brush!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just read somewhere that using hydrogen peroxide and holding it in your mouth for 10 minutes whitens teeth. I know coconut oil is very beneficial to everyone and everything. I keep Midgie rubbed down with it for the allergies and she licks it off and it's totally ok. She had very bad breath, so since I stopped giving ZP the oil has straightened her breath out. I've been making my human childrens toothpaste with coconut oil and baking soda since they've been born. I've been wanting to try the peroxide method for a while, but keep forgetting to do it. Since I've quit smoking, I haven't had too much staining any more.

I've always been worried about the fluoride too, but it's been said there are minimal amounts in the water that are not harmful that is essential for the hardening of the teeth. It's not the fluoride in the toothpaste that bothers me, it's the rat poisoning they use that keeps me from letting my children brush with it.
What Are the Harmful Ingredients in Toothpaste? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I remember watching E News a few months ago and they were talking about how coconut oil benefits your teeth and makes them really white. I think Giuliana Rancic used it. But they did say you have to swish it around for 20 min. That's a long time! Lol. I've always planned in trying it but haven't yet.,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was curious last night so I tried it. The first taste not very pleasant but I adjusted. Little Ms ADHD did not last over 5 minutes LOL I got bored  but afterwards my teeth and gums looked better and felt beyond clean.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just started putting coconut oil in my green smoothies for my benefit. I can't imagine swishing it around in my mouth. I am kind of anal about white teeth and use crest white strips (I had braces as an adult so I want to keep my teeth in my head). I'm going to try brushing the dogs teeth with coconut oil. They will readily lick it off my hand and love it on their food.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I just started putting coconut oil in my green smoothies for my benefit. I can't imagine swishing it around in my mouth. I am kind of anal about white teeth and use crest white strips (I had braces as an adult so I want to keep my teeth in my head). I'm going to try brushing the dogs teeth with coconut oil. They will readily lick it off my hand and love it on their food.


I had the old school braces as a kid those big metal brackets did a number on my back teeth after 5 years with them on. I still have scrapping marks around my back molars LOL

I tried the white strips but I didn't like them. They burned in areas and my teeth and mouth felt weird afterwards but I am ultra sensitive to anything with my allergies. 

Yeah I saw where some add peppermint oil to give it flavor so I might try that. I just wanted to try it before I try it on my kids. LOL I also assume it will be safer for BG than Petzlife as she fights me and I end up getting it all over her!


----------

